# Specific Gravity



## Numbers (May 6, 2018)

Hello Friends,
I have a question about specific gravity. I recently started using Soapmaker 3 and it is asking for the specific gravity. I can find the FOs and EOs from the vendors MSDS that I purchase from, But I'm having a hellofa time locating info about oxides, pigments, and micas. Even the vendor MSDS sheets aren't listing it. I've tired Googling but get can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for. Does anyone have advice? If this has been addressed in another thread, please direct me to it.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## penelopejane (May 6, 2018)

Join “soapmaker 3 support group” on Facebook for accurate info on anything about SM3. 

Google: specific gravity of mica = 2.8-3.1 
I have a good comprehensive source at home but can’t find it and am away for another 2 weeks.


----------



## lsg (May 6, 2018)

Using google, I just type in the name of the item, (oxide, mica, etc.), and then type "and specific gravity."  This works well for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 7, 2018)

I do the same as the others with google.


----------



## Dahila (May 7, 2018)

I use google for it or if can not find it , I ask in the soapmaker support group, There is always someone that knows


----------



## DeeAnna (May 7, 2018)

_"...specific gravity of mica = 2.8-3.1..."_

Be careful about that specific gravity of mica -- I am fairly certain this is the density of the mineral as found in nature. Mica colorant is going to be _considerably _less dense -- the property you want to look at is the "bulk density" of the powder not the density of the solid mineral.


----------



## Dahila (May 7, 2018)

actually why you need specific gravity for mica,  I put my attention only liquids.


----------



## amd (May 7, 2018)

Having specific gravity is only important if you are recording purchases in volume units and then using recipes with weight units, or vice versa. I'm assuming the program uses specific gravity to convert measurements for accurate inventory tracking and cost. 

That said.. for colorants only I use "1" and adjust my inventory to actual at year end.


----------



## Dahila (May 7, 2018)

for liquid they are sold sometimes in ml, or liters, all my liquids have SG but mica,  I weight everything dry in grams or kg so not necessary


----------

